# Best goggle to get for day and night boarding?



## sneaky (Nov 18, 2012)

Hello. I'm looking to get a new set of goggles this season and I want one that would last me a very long time, maybe forever. I'm mainly focusing on Oakley just because I like their products but other brands may also work with me. I need a goggle where I can switch the lenses to block the sun light for day boarding and clear ones for night boarding. If you have a better opinion on lenses color for day and night boarding, please recommend! It would be nice if the goggle also came in the color green. If anyone can help me find one, I would appreciate it! 

Budget doesn't matter. Well, to be more reasonable... less than $300.. Thank you!!


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

Oakley airbrakes with hi intensity yellow and fire iridium lenses, all you need for a little under $300


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

I like beer goggles. Tends to make the day more interesting.:laugh:


----------



## NYTSNOW (Nov 27, 2012)

pretty much any goggle out there is an option. it's the matter of if it fits your face or not. then getting the lenses you need for conditions. the standard for oaks are definitely crowbars.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

sneaky said:


> Budget doesn't matter. Well, to be more reasonable... less than $300.. Thank you!!


I used to do a lot of night riding and the only thing I liked was a 100% clear lense... During bright sun I like Smiths 'Rose Copper' colour, and for low light I like Smiths 'Gold Lite' colour.

My point is I actually have three pairs of goggles. It's easier to replace a $40 pair of goggles if I land on my face than try to find a matching frame a couple years later if it breaks.



ARSENALFAN said:


> I like beer goggles. Tends to make the day more interesting.:laugh:


Until they wear off!!! :cheeky4:


----------



## Curcic (Nov 3, 2012)

I've been liking my Dragon Gold ion lens, have yet to use it in the night time though ! i get to try that out in like february, sorry i can't help you there :S


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

Lamps said:


> Oakley airbrakes with hi intensity yellow and fire iridium lenses, all you need for a little under $300


+1

If there are two lenses to get regardless of the oakley frame you choose those are them. Will cover all you need.


----------



## sneaky (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks for the replies everyone. It was very helpful. I guess for lens, I'll be getting Hi-yellow for night and fire iridium for day. I just need to choose the frame now. I believe crowbar would work the best for me and now I don't know if I should get it custom or get that tanner hill one that comes with a fire iridium.

What would you choose? I'd like to get the goggles in green. Tanner hill goggle has a slight green in it but looks pretty cool, in custom I can make it all green but it looks like too much green.. I'd like to throw some black in it also for the strap but there aren't any option for black straps so I don't know..


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

I have the Crowbars with fire iridium and hi intensity yellow.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Sassicaia said:


> +1
> 
> If there are two lenses to get regardless of the oakley frame you choose those are them. Will cover all you need.


Actually, Fire Iridium is only a good lens for maybe 5-10% of conditions. Way too dark for most riding, even on most bluebird days.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

hktrdr said:


> Actually, Fire Iridium is only a good lens for maybe 5-10% of conditions. Way too dark for most riding, even on most bluebird days.


Ok then swap the iridium for persimmon if you rarely see a bright day.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

I run Smith I/O for day and night. Most of my riding is at night and the Sensor mirror lens is ok. Yes I would prefer a clear lens for night but it isn't a big deal. Plus you can find them cheap and brand new on ebay. This will cover all your needs.
Smith I O Gray Alexandrite Goggle w Ignitor Lens | eBay


----------



## Bayoh (Dec 17, 2010)

john doe said:


> I run Smith I/O for day and night. Most of my riding is at night and the Sensor mirror lens is ok. Yes I would prefer a clear lens for night but it isn't a big deal. Plus you can find them cheap and brand new on ebay. This will cover all your needs.
> Smith I O Gray Alexandrite Goggle w Ignitor Lens | eBay


I use the I/O also and love them. 

A pet peeve of mine is fiddling with changing lenses, especially while on the hill. Bought the I/O for it's easy lens swapping feature and it's definitely faster and less of a hassle than other goggles I've had.

Sol-X Mirror and a Sensor Mirror are all you need for them. Although I too would fancy a clear lens for night.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

hktrdr said:


> Actually, Fire Iridium is only a good lens for maybe 5-10% of conditions. Way too dark for most riding, even on most bluebird days.


I suppose its personal as my eyes are sensitive to the sun. But any day with sun the Fire Iridium is perfect IMO, and any day with over cast or night is when the yellow comes out.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

LOVE LOVE LOVE my Smith TurboFans, on pow or wet days or if you do allot of hiking(where your face is generating heat\sweat) they are unbeatable.


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

ARSENALFAN said:


> I like beer goggles. Tends to make the day more interesting.:laugh:



Oddly enough..... BeerOptics


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

Pink Iridium is my favorite oakley lens and can be used at night if you resort has good lighting. I wore them at keystone last year day and night.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

poutanen said:


> I used to do a lot of night riding and the only thing I liked was a 100% clear lense... During bright sun I like Smiths 'Rose Copper' colour, and for low light I like Smiths 'Gold Lite' colour.
> 
> My point is I actually have three pairs of goggles. It's easier to replace a $40 pair of goggles if I land on my face than try to find a matching frame a couple years later if it breaks.
> 
> ...



I usually replace goggles because they get all scratched and old and stinky. But part of your purchasing strategy for goggles is breaking them on your face? You must be uglier than we could have possibly imagined!!!


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> I usually replace goggles because they get all scratched and old and stinky. But part of your purchasing strategy for goggles is breaking them on your face? You must be uglier than we could have possibly imagined!!!


Nope I'm that good lookin that I have to land on my face so the rest of my buddies have a chance! :yahoo:

True story: A few years ago when I still wore glasses, I was chasing my buddy down a medium grade run. My glasses had fogged and I hit a bump straight legged without seeing it! I went straight up, then rotated forward in the air and came down head first... Shattered my goggles pretty good. But they saved my face (for the most part... lol)

But yeah, bands stretch, goggles scratch, things break, I like having multiple pairs that I replace when they get old/damaged. Same with gloves, I never only have one pair.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

poutanen said:


> Nope I'm that good lookin that I have to land on my face so the rest of my buddies have a chance! :yahoo:
> 
> True story: A few years ago when I still wore glasses, I was chasing my buddy down a medium grade run. My glasses had fogged and I hit a bump straight legged without seeing it! I went straight up, then rotated forward in the air and came down head first... Shattered my goggles pretty good. But they saved my face (for the most part... lol)
> 
> But yeah, bands stretch, goggles scratch, things break, I like having multiple pairs that I replace when they get old/damaged. Same with gloves, I never only have one pair.


Yea after spending a decent bit on all the gear to ride...now I gotta explain to my wife why I need like 4 pairs of goggles and at least another backup of everything else.:dizzy:


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> Yea after spending a decent bit on all the gear to ride...now I gotta explain to my wife why I need like 4 pairs of goggles and at least another backup of everything else.:dizzy:


That's why having a stock comes in handy! I rarely need something RIGHT NOW... So I can buy gloves, goggles, jackets, etc. on sale and pay less than 50% of MSRP. Plus I usually buy last years stock to save money... My current low light goggles were $40 and I'm happy with them.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I have a pair of A-Frames with the Blue Irridium lens, and I have a pair of Wisdoms with the HI Yellow lens. I'm covered whether it's sunny or flat.


----------



## Pixel8tedOne (Feb 7, 2011)

Another for Airbrakes. I'm running those with Smoke for day and H.I. Yellow for night. Another good lens is the H.I. Persimmon, going to pick up one of those soon.


----------



## sneaky (Nov 18, 2012)

Alright, I'll be hitting Bear Mountain next week for day boarding. I'll need to choose a goggle before then. I mostly go night boarding so I thought hi yellow would be a good choice but I know it won't be so good for day boarding because of the sunlight... or is that not true? I want the best one for day boarding that isn't too dark, too much color, and pretty clear but at the same time blocks the sunlight. I researched a bit and thought Pink iridium works well. I also heard it works really well at night too so I probably won't even have to change my lens. Either way, just for the day.. what lens would you guys choose that'll work good for one day boarding and mostly night afterwards. If I have to get replacement lens, I'll probably do so later.

Fire iridium looks so sexy because of the mirror but I hear it's very dark.. How will intense yellow work in day? Is everything you see on the slope is yellow when you wear it? Anyways, please recommend for me. I'll be choosing a goggle online by tomorrow or the next day. Thank you.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I find that on a really bright day, the HI Yellow lets in to much light, which is kind of blinding for me. If it's bright, I'll use my A-Frames with the Blue Irridium. Works better for sun filtering than the HI Yellow for sure. The Blue Irridium works for most conditions, and the HI Yellow is great for the flat light, and night. For me, those are the only 2 lenses I need.


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

I have a pair of Smith Phenoms. Came with ignitor lenses which is good for bright days (35% vlt i believe) and permission lens for low light and night (70% vlt). They work extremely well and I can't complain about the price. Only $35 for everything barely used!


----------

